# Suggestions for Plants that Work Well in a Low Tech Shrimp Tank



## Wy Renegade (Apr 16, 2014)

*Suggestions for Plants that Work Well in a Low Tech Shrimp Tank?*

Hey all, been awhile since I've been around, last few months have way to busy, but starting to slow down. Looking to improve the (aquascaping) planted portion of my shrimp tank as the current set-up is a bit wild and overgrown (see photo below). Low tech 15 gallon tank with t5 lighting and no CO2. Little to no fertilization. What have you all found that works well? What changes would you recommend in the current set-up? If you recommend fertilizer additions, what are your recommendations? Appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## user367 (Dec 15, 2004)

What kind of substrate you have?


----------



## Wy Renegade (Apr 16, 2014)

ADA soil ~ sorry should have mentioned that. Lighting is also t5 normal output.


----------

